# Inquisitor Servitor by Dark Strategies



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Working on a painting today. I'll add updates as I complete more.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Painting First Round*

A couple of hours of painting. More to come.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Next Step*

Update on the painting... I went in and added the rest of the robe. Thinking about switching the flamer arm to craws like his other hand. 

Now on to the robe detail.


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

*Close Up of Skull*

Just a close up of the noggin.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That looks real good. 

I have a slight problem with the Inquisition symbol on the robe though, it looks a bit too plain imo, but other vise, well done!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

very nice indeed. I agree with doelago but i think you have yet to shade the symbol. In which case i look forward to further progress.


----------

